#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Mißempfindungen in den Beinen >

## Alexa68

Hallo,
ich habe seit einigen Monaten mit für mich etwas seltsamen Symptomen zu tun.Ja wie beschreib ich das jetzt am Besten :Huh?: ?
Also ich habe Mißempfindungen in den Beinen ,keine Schmerzen,fühlt sich nur komisch an.Habe z.B.das Gefühl das meine Fußsohlen total angeschwollen sind (sind sie natürlich nicht)und ich wie auf Watte laufe.Auch fühlen sich die Beine manchmal kraftlos an und ich komme kaum Treppen rauf.Eine gewisse Gangunsicherheit auf unebener Strecke oder bergab.Wärend des Laufens bleibt manchmal ein Fuß qusie stehen ("klebt fest").Alles in Allem völlig konfus ... oder?!.Vielleicht schon die ersten Anzeichen vom Alter (bin jetzt 44) :Huh?:  :Smiley: .Auch die Arbeit fällt mir manchmal richtig schwer bin Abend total vertig will nur noch schlafen .
Ach ja Rückenprobleme habe ich nicht.
Ich hab hier ja schon mal von Beschwerden geschrieben die ich so hatte,die haben sich aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder von selbst erledigt....aber das hier ist schon wirklich hartnäckig und echt unangenehm.Am Anfang hab ichs auch auf mein kapputtes Knie geschrieben...aber....nee,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.Vielleicht hat hier ja einer eine Idee!!!!
Zum Arzt war ich noch nicht,komme mir ja selber manchmal vor wie ein Hypochonder,wenn ich Abend nicht mehr vom Sofa hochkomme. :Angry: 
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Alexa

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
gibts irgendwelche Vorerkrankungen wie zum Beispiel Diabetes?

----------


## Alexa68

Nein,was das angeht bin ich völlig gesund :Grin: .Das Einzige ich habe etwas zuviel auf den Rippen :Smiley: .Aber ich war deswegen nie träge!!!!Bin viel gelaufen ,Fahrrad gefahren,gehe eigentlich meine Wege immer zu Fuß und von Beruf her bin ich auch viel in Bewegung.Aber seit einigen Monaten fällt es mir einfach verdammt schwerl.Fahrrad gehteigentlich gar nicht mehr.
Vielleicht fehlen mir auch Mineralstoffe oder so :Huh?: Ich war z.B.gerde zu Fuß einkaufen und habe nun Beintechnisch das Gefühl einen Marathon gelaufen zu haben.Kann das schlecht beschreiben.
Danke für Deine Mühe.
Alexa

----------


## Malu

Hallo Alexa,
mit diesen pelzigen Mißempfindungen, der Schwäche in den Beinen, Gangunsicherheit und übermäßiger Müdigkeit (Fatigue?) würde ich mal einen Neurologen aufsuchen. 
Ohne dir etwas einreden zu wollen, aber es wäre gut, wenn der schon mal was von MS gehört hat ....... nicht lachen, aber die Kenntnisse gehen da sehr auseinander. Muss nicht sein, wäre aber gut, wenn es sicher ausgeschlossen werden könnte. 
Verdächtig erscheint mir auch, dass du es schon mal hattest, es aber wieder komplett weg gegangen ist (Schub?)
Bin selber schon sehr lange betroffen, dafür geht es mir aber noch ganz ordentlich.

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
eine MS ist vielleicht eine Differenzialdiagnose, wenn auch mit ungewöhnlicher Präsentation. Es gibt aber noch weitere neurologische Erkrankungen die abgeklärt werden müssen. Wie zum Beispiel Polyneuropathien. Also am besten wirklich einen Neurologen aufsuchen!

----------


## Alexa68

Hi,
erstmal vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde wohl im neuem Jahr erstmal zu meinem Hausarzt gehen und für den Anfang mal Blutwerte kontrollieren lassen,vielleicht besteht ja irgendein Mangel.Und dann mal weiter sehen.
Blöd nur das jetzt auch meine Arme anfangen und leichte Probleme machen.Ist wohl ne sehr anhängliche Sache  :Smiley: !!!
Egal,alles spekulieren hilft ja eh nichts.
Danke nochmal!!!!
Alexa

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Alexa,
geh rasch zum Doc. und dringend auch zum Neurologen. Wenn jetzt auch noch die Arme "anfangen" muss man auch an ein Guillian-Barre-Syndrom denken. Hattest Du vor kurzen einen Infekt/Magend-Darm-Infekt? Das geht dem oft voraus. 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## Alexa68

Hi,wollte nur mal kurz den neusten Stand melden:Mein Hausarzt vermutet eine Nervenschädigung und ich hab ne Überweisung zum Neurologen bekommen.Wenn ich was endgültiges weiß werd ich nochmal kurz beschei geben.
Danke nochmal.

----------


## JUSCHKA

Wurde Vitamin B12 schon mal gemessen? 
Besser wäre allerdings, um den Vitamin B12 Status besser beurteilen zu können, HoloTC, Methylmalonsäure oder auch Homocystein zu messen.

----------


## Alexa68

Klar,Blut hat er mir natürlich auch abgenommen.Wäre ja auch die nettere Alternative wenn einfach ein Mangel an etwas vorliegt.Das bekommt man ja schnell wieder in den Griff.
Ich berichte auf alle Fälle wies weiter geht.
Denn ich danke für die vielen Tips hier und die Hilfsbereitschaft.

----------


## Larunia

Hallo Alexa. Gibt es denn schon wieder Neuigkeiten bei dir? Hoffe man hat bei dir nichts gravierendes gefunden und es geht dir auch bald besser.

----------


## Alexa68

Nein,leider nicht habe aber auch erst am 25.diesen Monats den Termin,dann sehen wir weiter :f_eyebrows: .Aber ich werd auf alle Fälle berichten.Bis dann!!!!

----------


## Alexa68

Kleine Mitteilung  :Zwinker: !
Der Neurologe hat Neuropatien festgestellt...allerdings weiß er nicht woher....mein halt ich wäre noch zu jung dafür :Huh?: Keine Ahnung wird ich wohl mit leben müssen.
Egal, ich war auf alle Fälle der Meinung Sport könnte nicht schaden und hab mich erstmal in einem Fitnessstudio angemeldet. Macht auch Spaß und am Anfang war ich der Meinung das es auch hilft, aber seit ca. einer Woche geht es mir nun wieder schlechter,Irgendwie sind die Beschwerden wieder stärker geworden.Keine Ahnung......muß man halt durch!!!!

----------

